# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  PS4 khoe đội hình game bom tấn

## khuvucmuabannhadat

Mặc dù đã gần được 1 năm tuổi thế nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại, số lượng đầu game bom tấn trên hệ máy *PS4* vẫn chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay. Đây cũng không phải là điều gì quá kì lạ bởi các nhà phát triển game cần phải có thời gian để thích ứng với phần cứng cũng như môi trường phát triển game hoàn toàn lạ lẫm mỗi khi chuyển sang một thế hệ console mới.
Quá trình "khởi động" ấy có thể nói đã chuẩn bị kết thúc khi chúng ta bắt đầu thấy sự xuất hiện của khá nhiều tên tuổi lớn được giới thiệu trong các kì sự kiện vừa qua như Tokyo Game Show hay E3 2014, vì vậy mà 2015 chắc chắn sẽ là một năm đáng trông đợi đối với những ai đang sở hữu *PS4*. Vừa qua, hãng Sony đã tung ra một đoạn trailer mới liệt kê gần như đầy đủ những bom tấn đã được công bố phát hành trên hệ máy chơi game của mình, hãy cùng theo dõi ngay sau đây và suy nghĩ xem, liệu bạn có nên tậu *PS4* trong thời gian tới hay không.
Playstation 4 Lineup Trailer.


Dưới đây là danh sách những tựa game xuất hiện trong trailer trên:
Dragon Quest Heroes
Final Fantasy XV
Final Fantasy Type-0 HD
Resident Evil Revelations 2
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Yakuza Zero
Grand Theft Auto V
Winning Eleven Soccer 2015
One Piece 3
God Eater 2 Rage Burst
Persona 5
Bloodborne
The Order: 1886
The Evil Within
Uncharted
Destiny
Far Cry 4
Batman: Arkham Knight
Driveclub
The Witcher III
Dragonball XV Xenoverse
Earth Defense Force 4.1
Dead or Alive 5 Last Round
LittleBigPlanet 3
The Tomorrow Children
Disgaea 5
FIFA 15
Resident Evil HD Remaster
Senran Kagura: Estival Versus
Let It Die
Terraria
Journey
Evolve
Bladestorm
Fairy Fencer F: Advent Dark Force
Ys
Kingdom Under Fire III
P.T. Guilty Gear Xrd SIGN
The Crew
*>> Điểm danh những quán PS4 nổi bật tại nước ta*

----------

